# طريقة عمل الطائرات



## أسرع من الصوت (25 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


الاخوة الافاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


نقدم موضوعاً بعون من الله وتوفيقه : 
طريقة عمل الطائرات 
طريقة عمل الطائرات العادية : 

​
بدأ عهد الطيران في عام 1903 ، واول انسان صنع الطائرة وحاول الطيران فيها هو ج. و. لانجلي . ​​وبعد فترة وجيزة قام الاخوين رايت بتجربة ، وصنعا طائرة وقد طارت فعلاً ، ومنذ ذلك الحين والطائرات تتطور وتتحسن بصورة مستمرة . ​
تستمر الطائرة في طيرانها طالما انها تتحرك ، فالهواء المار اعلى واسفل الاجنحة يقوم بالمحافظة على ابقاء الطائرة في الجو . 

والهواء المتحرك يدفع أسفل الاجنحة نحو الاعلى ، ومع ذلك فان بقاء الطائرة مرتفعة في الاجواء العليا يعود الى القسم العلوي من الاجنحة . 

ان شكل الاجنحة مصمم بحيث يجعل الهواء المندفع فوقها يشكل مايسمى بالامتصاص ( أو الخواء ) ، يبقي الطائرة مرتفعة . 

وسبب الامتصاص هو ان الهواء المار فوق القسم العلوي للاجنحة مباشرة يكون اخف واقل كثافة من بقية الهواء الملامس للاجنحة . 

وعمل المروحة والجناحان الصغيران الموجودان على ذيل الطائرة هو دوران الطائرة من جنب لآخر وتحريكها نحو الاسفل او الاعلى . 

تحتوي الطائرة على محرك بنزين يسيّر الطائرة في الجو ، ويتم ذلك بتدوير المروحة بسرعة هائلة أثناء انطلاق الطائرة في الهواء . 

ولهذه المروحة شفرات كبيرة تدور بسرعة كافية للحفاظ على طيران الطائرة وثباتها في الجو . 

تدفع المروحة الطائرة نحو الامام ، اما الهواء المندفع عبر الاجنحة فهو يحفظ الطائرة من السقوط . 








طريقة عمل الطائرات النفاثة : 

بعض الطائرات ليس فيها مراوح ، وهذه هي الطائرات النفاثة ، اذ انها تحوي محركات نفاثة تختلف تماماً عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي . 

في المحركات النفاثة يدخل الهواء من خلال فتحة في مقدمة المحرك حيث ينضغط ثم يسخن في نار قوية ناتجة عن سائل ملتهب ، وبعد ذلك فانه يتمدد ثم يخرج مندفعاً من فتحة في مؤخرة المحرك . 

ان هذه الطاقة الانفجارية الهائلة للغازات الساخنة المندفعة والخارجة من مؤخرة المحرك تقوم بدفع الطائرة الى الامام . 

تطير الطائرات النفاثة بسرعات هائلة ، البعض منها اسرع بكثير من سرعة الصوت . 







طريقة عمل الطائرات الهيلوكوبتر ( الحوامة ) : 

يمكن القول بان الهيلوكوبتر نوع من السفن الفضائية تعمل باجنحة دوارة ، ولها محرك عمله تدوير الاجنحة ، (ولكن ليس لها مروحة لتدفعها الى الامام) . 

بامكان الطيار ان يميّل الاجنحة الدوارة قليلاً الى الخلف او الجوانب فتدور الطائرة في الاتجاه المراد . 

وللمساعدة على طيران الطائرة يوجد مجموعة من الشفرات صغيرة على ذيل الطائرة ، والذي تبدو وكأنها مروحة صغيرة ذات ثلاث شفرات . 

وتتميز طائرة الهيلوكوبتر امكانية الوقوف في الهواء ، والترفرف والتأرجح ، والسبب هو ان اجنحتها تستمر في الدوران حتى وهي واقفة دون حركة . 

ودوران الاجنحة يعمل نفس عمل اجنحة الطائرة العادية ، في انها تحافظ على ارتفاع الطائرة أثناء تحليقها . 

كما ان هناك ميزة اخرى تتميز بها طائرة الهيلوكوبتر وهي امكانية الاقلاع والهبوط دون الحاجة الى مطار او مهبط ، فهي ترتفع الى الاعلى مباشرة وكذلك تهبط بشكل عامودي ومباشر ، حتى انها تستطيع ان تلتقط مسافراً من الارض وهي مرتفعة في الجو ، ويتم ذلك بأن تبقى متأرجحة على ارتفاع عدة امتار في الجو بينما يقوم المسافر في التسلق اليها . ​ 
 وأتمني أن تحوز إعجابكم
​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (26 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على عملك الممنهج و الرائع


----------



## م المصري (26 يونيو 2008)

موضوع يستحق التقدير ..... اشكرك 
و نرحب بك في قسم الطيران بمشاركات اسرع من الصوت


----------



## tand (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووور بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز.كلام هادف واساسي


----------



## غاويها من زمان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا اخ اسرع من الصوت 
موضوع رائع


----------

